# Odette's Chicken Liver Pasta Bake



## Snip 13 (Jul 11, 2011)

1 box of macaroni or pasta shells (cooked)
500gr of cleaned chicken livers
2 medium onions finely sliced
2 cloves of garlic minced
1 tsp of sweet paprika
2 red chillies finely chopped
splash of tabasco or nando's mild peri-peri sauce
Flour for dusting
1/2 cup of chicken broth
Butter and olive oil for frying.
Aromat and black pepper to taste
Grated mozzarella and cheddar to sprinkle on top

Bechemel:
3 tbs of flour
100 gr of butter
1 litre of milk
Salt and pepper to taste

To make bechemel melt butter and add flour, whisk for 2 mins to cook out the flour. Add milk slowly whisking constantly till all the milk is added. Cook until thickened. It should be about as thick as greek yogurt.

For the livers:
Fry onion in light olive oil and butter till tender, add garlic, paprika, and chillies. Lightly dust the livers in flour and add to pan. Season with aromat and black pepper, fry till livers are browned but still pink in the middle. Add chicken stock and tabasco, stir well and taste. Add more tabasco if preferred. Mix into cooked pasta and spoon into a lasagna dish. Pour bechemel on top, sprinkle with cheese and bake in a 180C oven for 30 mins or till golden on top.


----------



## CookingMamaof2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds yummy.  I don't eat chicken livers, but I'm sure I could substitute chicken breast or other meats..


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 11, 2011)

CookingMamaof2 said:


> Sounds yummy.  I don't eat chicken livers, but I'm sure I could substitute chicken breast or other meats..



You can, I would just go for something minced. Coats the pasta better 
I make it with minced beef sometimes and then add a tin of good chopped tomato.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 11, 2011)

I love livers, so it sounds awesome to me!  I'd probably forgo the sprinkled cheese on top if I could ensure no one else in the family knew it was supposed to be there.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 11, 2011)

Too late...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 12, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> I love livers, so it sounds awesome to me!  I'd probably forgo the sprinkled cheese on top if I could ensure no one else in the family knew it was supposed to be there.



I agree it needs the cheese, I'm telling on you :P  
Just kidding but the bechemel alone won't be the same, maybe just put a little on. I cover it with a equal mix of cheddar and Mozza, plenty cheese for us!


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 12, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I agree it needs the cheese, I'm telling on you :P
> Just kidding but the bechemel alone won't be the same, maybe just put a little on. I cover it with a equal mix of cheddar and Mozza, plenty cheese for us!


 
ever tried it with seasoned, toasted bread crumbs instead of the cheese?  pretty great on pasta baked with bechamel.... 

curious to know who "Odette" is.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 12, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> ever tried it with seasoned, toasted bread crumbs instead of the cheese?  pretty great on pasta baked with bechamel....
> 
> curious to know who "Odette" is.



I have made many of my pasta bakes with breadcrumb topping but I prefer cheese. This is one of my dishes that I created for the days that I need comfort and to me comfort foods have to be tender, warm, gooey or smushy..lol!
I don't like chewing too much when I'm feeling bad. I was actually planning on making Chicken liver pasta tonight and I realized someone nicked the livers out the freezer  
Think it may have been my mom when she came to visit on Saturday. I've just finished making a tuna pasta bake instead that I'll finish in the oven when my hubby gets home.
Also similar to the chicken liver recipe just instead of livers I added tinned tuna, zucchini, peppers, plum tomatoes and green beans chopped.

I really wanted those darn livers  Probably way too old to be sulking though..lol!


----------

